# Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Juli 2012)

*Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten? gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?


----------



## alm0st (31. Juli 2012)

*Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Ich setze seit bald 3 Jahren auf Kaspersky und bin nach wie vor top zufrieden mit der Suite. Mir gefiel nur das alte Design besser aber die Bedienung ist trotzdem einfach. Hatte in der Zeit davor Antivir, welches einen Fehlalarm nach dem anderen brachte und bei jedem noch so kleinen Ding sofort losnervte.


----------



## Ahab (31. Juli 2012)

*Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Seit ca. 2 Jahren Microsoft Security Essentials und sehr, sehr zufrieden.  Der Schutz ist nicht so hoch wie bei anderen, dafür ist er traumhaft zurückhaltend und schlank.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



Ahab schrieb:


> Seit ca. 2 Jahren Microsoft Security Essentials und sehr, sehr zufrieden.  Der Schutz ist nicht so hoch wie bei anderen, dafür ist er traumhaft zurückhaltend und schlank.



Stimmt, nutze ich selbst seit ein paar Jahren und das völlig problemlos.


----------



## Leckrer (31. Juli 2012)

Ich nutze NOD eset 4 und hatte noch nie Probleme


----------



## Toffelwurst (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Den wichtigsten und effektivsten Virenschutz kann man leider nicht installieren. 
Dessen Effektivität wird von der Wissenschaft in der Kenngröße IQ gemessen.


----------



## DerToerke (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Den wichtigsten und effektivsten Virenschutz kann man leider nicht installieren.
> Dessen Effektivität wird von der Wissenschaft in der Kenngröße IQ gemessen.



Recht hast du. Ich nutze trotzdem "nebenher" noch Avast und bin damit super zufrieden. Zuverlässig, regelmäßige Updates und frisst kaum Leistung was will man mehr.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

kaspersky sehr gut
macht alles genialer Netzwerkmonitor, zieht keine leistung und hat spielprofildrin ,keine ping verzügerung
perfekt


----------



## Adi1 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Ich setze auf Avast und bin zufrieden.


----------



## marv04 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Avira ist die letzten Jahre leider immer weiter zurück gefallen


----------



## r34ln00b (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

karsperky, mag das programm


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Firefox. Erkennt zumindest die schlimmste Malware.
*SCNR*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReVan1199 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



marv04 schrieb:


> Avira ist die letzten Jahre leider immer weiter zurück gefallen


 Ich kenne auch keine AV Programm was so nervt wie Avira und so viele Fehlalarme auswirft



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Firefox. Erkennt zumindest die schlimmste Malware.
> *SCNR*
> 
> 
> ...


Jaaa Habe ich heute Morgen auch bekommen, das Updade für den UPlay Client ist ja schon da, welches die Sicherheitslücke schließt.


----------



## Weegee (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Es ist doch klar, dass vor allem die "Antiviren"-Software von den größten Herstellern gut abschneidet - immerhin sind auch nur diese in der Lage, ihrem Produkt in Sachen Malware ein wenig _nachzuhelfen_, damit man als Nutzer auch brav weiterhin für viel Geld auf das Schlangenöl setzt. Scareware eben. Kein Wunder, dass nun auch das Geschrei groß wurde, als Microsoft bekannt gab, MSE in Form des Windows Defenders in der Standardausstattung von Windows 8 mitzuliefern


----------



## Perry (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Das geschrei gibt es bei allem was Microsoft kostenlos mitliefert, das gab es beim Mediaplayer, wo es von der EU die Auflage auch eine Version ohne Mediaplayer auf den Markt zu bringen (vielleicht auch der Grund warum Windows 8 eventuell keinen DVD-Decoder erhält), das Geschrei gab es bei den Browsern und dann wohl jetzt bei der Antivirensoftware. Das was Microsoft mit Absicht so schlecht hält ist deren E-Mail Client und das Schreibprogramm was Windows schon dabei hat, die wollen sich ja nicht den Markt für Office ruinieren.
Aber ich vermute mal sobal die ein Zeichen/Bildbearbeitungsprogramm mitliefern das mit guter alternativer Freeware gleichzieht, wird dann wohl Adobe Protest einreichen, weil die dann kein Photoshop absetzen.

Ich persönlich bin jetzt auch seid nem Jahr bei Kaspersky, da mir Gdata schlicht zu langsam war.


----------



## Torsley (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

is ja wahnsinn sie haben es doch tatsächlich endlich geschaft eine ms-se version 4.X zu testen. ich bin stolz auf euch.


----------



## Anchorage (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Was wieos ist da so nen mist wie Kaspersky mit dabei ? Hat mir vor 2 Jahren den Kompleten rechner zerschossen nur weil der mist meint ein Paar dateien aus dem Win32 Ordner Löschen zu müssen. Und nein es wahr kein Wirus. Seitdem her ist Norton 360 Online Instaliert und alles läuft bestens. Kaspersky nie wieder.


----------



## mr.madman (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Erfahrungen weichen von solchen Test eh meistens ab.

Witzig finde ich, wenn ich auf Arbeit Kundenrechner mit Viren hab, dann haben die entweder gar kein Virenschutz, Avira oder AVG drauf. Hab noch nicht einen Kundenrechner mit einem namhaften Schutz zur Virenentfernung in die Werkstatt bekommen.

Die Viren ziehe ich dann mit MSSE und lasse das dem Kunden gleich drauf. Seltsamerweise schneidet MSSE in Tests immer schlechter ab, als Avira oder AVG ab


----------



## mhmdemin (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

was ?
zone alarm 4. platz? 
da kenne ich andere ergebnisse..
schade das comodo nicht dabei ist so als vergleich,
die firewall ist mMn die beste freeware firewall und den AV würde ich auch gerne als vergleich zu den anderen sehen.


----------



## Asus4ever (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Kaspersky FTW!


----------



## horst--one (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



Ahab schrieb:


> Seit ca. 2 Jahren Microsoft Security Essentials und sehr, sehr zufrieden.  Der Schutz ist nicht so hoch wie bei anderen, dafür ist er traumhaft zurückhaltend und schlank.


 
Dachte ich erst auch....bis ich mir f-secure gekauft hab...
Das hat nämlich gleich beim ersten scann was gefunden.
Kann aber sein, dass das noch die alte Version von MSE war.


----------



## Timsu (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Wäre interessant, wenn clamav getestet würde, dies läuft auf meinem Router, und wenn das ausreichend ist bräucht man gar kein Virenprogramm mehr auf dem Conputer.


----------



## cadaver (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

ich hab jetzt seit einem jahr norton drauf und bin echt zufrieden, wenn ich bedenke, dass die vesion vor 5 jahren einen lappy echt lahmlegen konnte.

aber hauptsache, man hat überhaupt ein antivirenprogramm drauf UND das os ist auf dem neuesten stand.


----------



## CiD (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



Ahab schrieb:


> Seit ca. 2 Jahren Microsoft Security Essentials und sehr, sehr zufrieden.  Der Schutz ist nicht so hoch wie bei anderen, dafür ist er traumhaft zurückhaltend und schlank.


 Naja, ich würde es ehr begrüßen wenn der Schutz besser wäre als "traumhaft zurückhaltend und schlank"! 

Hab MSE aber auch schon seit einer weile im Einsatz, bis auf 2-3 mal wo ich mir besseren Schutz gewünscht hätte, bin ich doch zufrieden...dafür das es kostenlos ist.


----------



## cadaver (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

ein antivir sollte dich (solange du nicht mit absicht wilde sau spielst...) NIE im stich lassen


----------



## art90 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Ich hatte Bitdefender 2012 sowohl auf PC als auch aufm Lappi installiert.
Bitdefender:
-verursachte Probleme mit Punkbuster -> vom PC runtergeflogen
-ließ solidworks beim Start einfrieren -> vom Lappi runtergeflogen

Ich habe seitdem auf beiden Geräten Avast und keine Probleme mehr gehabt.


----------



## orca113 (31. Juli 2012)

Ahab schrieb:
			
		

> Seit ca. 2 Jahren Microsoft Security Essentials und sehr, sehr zufrieden.  Der Schutz ist nicht so hoch wie bei anderen, dafür ist er traumhaft zurückhaltend und schlank.



Jo, stimme voll und ganz zu!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Ich stetze auf Bitdefener2012 hab nie Probleme damit gehabt. Bis auf die 2013er Version, da haben sie misst mit der Anwendungs kontrolle gebaut.
Kaspersky wurde von Jahr zu Jahr immer langsamer und überladen.


----------



## Hübie (1. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Ich benutze brain 2.0, processmonitor und ein paar andere tools wenn was verdächtig erscheint. 20 Jahre PC brachten 2 Würme zu Tage. Der eine war in 5 Minuten erledigt der andere in 10. Man muss sich nicht einmauern.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



mr.madman schrieb:


> Witzig finde ich, wenn ich auf Arbeit Kundenrechner mit Viren hab, dann haben die entweder gar kein Virenschutz, Avira oder AVG drauf.


 oder, wie vor einiger zeit erlebt,* liegt *der av-installer auf dem desktop...


----------



## BadLuck (1. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Ich bin seit Jahren zufrieden mit Kaspersky.Seit 2010 auch wieder deutlich schneller und schlanker.Als gratis Schutz überzeugt mich Avast am ehesten.


----------



## Magic12345 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Kaspersky, Norton AV und Co. sind ganz schlimme Resourcenfresser. Das merkt jeder, der auch mit größeren Dateien und Archiven im Netzwerk arbeitet.

Tipp: Mal den Virenscanner deinstallieren und sich dann wundern, dass der Rechner bei gewissen Netzwerkaktionen plötzlich 5 - 10x schneller ist. (nicht übertrieben!)


----------



## Onkeldieter (1. August 2012)

Naja,aber wer schiebt privat denn jeden Tag im Netzwerk zig GByte hin und her?
Ich hatte auch erst MSE auch nie ne Meldung bekommen und nu probiere ich gerade Kaspersky aus und hatte direkt 3 Funde.
Mein PC läuft aber auch nicht langsamer,auch der ping beim Online zocken nicht.Von daher ist deine Aussage evtl richtig wobei das wahrscheinlich bei 80% der Privatuser nicht relevant ist.


----------



## Hübie (1. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Do großen rühmen sich aber auch gerne mal mit false-positive wie ich das lese. Die haben vllt. eine stärkere Heuristik. Glaube aber dass man sogar bei MSE die Heuristik einstellen kann. Muss mal bei Frauchen nachsehen. Wie gesagt kann man auch bequem ohne den Mist im Hintergrund auskommen.


----------



## Magic12345 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Naja,aber wer schiebt privat denn jeden Tag im Netzwerk zig GByte hin und her?



Nene , sobald man einige Dateien im Netzwerk hat (NAS, Server, Netzwerkfestplatte...) kennt man die Problematik mit dem scannen in Archiven und großen Verzeichnissen... es geht hier nicht um das Verschieben von mehreren GB grossen Dateien (die Virenscanner oft eh nicht scannen). Aber irgendwann kommt jeder mal an den Punkt, dann weisst Du was ich gemeint habe.


----------



## Onkeldieter (1. August 2012)

Gut,da bin ich mal gespannt.Wollte mir nun eig.die 2012er Version kaufen


----------



## A.N.D.I. (2. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Ich nutze 2 Jahren Comodo auf meinen Desktop-PC und bin sehr zufrieden. Mein Laptop hat Avira, da entweder Comodo oder Windows rumzickt. Es meldet sich relativ oft, wenn zum Beispiel Software installiert (Zugriff auf RAM) wird. Aber auch das ist seltener geworden.


----------



## shady1080 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Hab mir jetzt mal die Trialversion vom Bitdefender geholt und bin bis jetzt ziemlich zufrieden. Sehr zurückhaltend, gute Oberfläche und keine feststellbaren Leistungseinbußen. Nur einmal hat er mir meinen USB-Stick beim Kopieren ausgeworfen weil er Fehlalarm schlug.


----------



## Niza (3. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Ich benutze schon mein Leben Lang Avira als Anti Viren schutz Programm und zwar die kostenlose Version und war immer zufrieden damit 
ich konnte mich von der kaufversion noch nicht überzeugen also für eine Virensoftware Geld auszugeben

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## kmf (3. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



art90 schrieb:


> Ich hatte Bitdefender 2012 sowohl auf PC als auch aufm Lappi installiert.
> Bitdefender:
> -verursachte Probleme mit Punkbuster -> vom PC runtergeflogen
> -ließ solidworks beim Start einfrieren -> vom Lappi runtergeflogen
> ...


Hab auch Bitdefender 2012 und kann die Probleme mit SolidWorks bestätigen. Aber die haben einen sehr guten Support und haben das zusammen mit Dasault Systemes auf die Reihe bekommen. Die Macher von SolidWorks waren nämlich auch nicht ganz unschuldig bei dem, was zu den Problemen bei der Installation geführt hat.


----------



## art90 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



kmf schrieb:


> Hab auch Bitdefender 2012 und kann die Probleme mit SolidWorks bestätigen. Aber die haben einen sehr guten Support und haben das zusammen mit Dasault Systemes auf die Reihe bekommen. Die Macher von SolidWorks waren nämlich auch nicht ganz unschuldig bei dem, was zu den Problemen bei der Installation geführt hat.


 
Ich hatte bei der Deinstallation auch angegeben, dass es inkompatibel zu Solidworks ist 

Kannst du bestätigen, dass es keine Probleme mehr macht? Meine Lizenz ist nämlich noch gültig


----------



## kmf (3. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Jo es geht. Ich rede aber von SolidWorks 2010. Brauchst dazu das neuste Service Pack von SolidWorks. Im Bitdefender ist es gefixt.

Falls du das neuste SP net hast, kannst du während der Installation den Bitdefender für 5 Minuten abschalten sonst blockt er die Installation einiger benötigten Files. Es hilft auch nicht die UAC abzuschalten. Falls SolidWorks aber bereits installiert ist, kannst du den Bitdefender draufhauen, ohne dass was passiert.


----------



## art90 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

ich hab ja 2011. Und bei mir war es so, dass solidworks immer hängen blieb, wenn man ein Teil (egal ob neu oder schon bearbeitet) öffnet.


----------



## AchtBit (4. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Keine. Der beste Schutz ist, nicht im '3 schwarze Punkte auf gelber Binde' - Verfahren, die Netten Inder aufzusuchen


----------



## Medcha (5. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Ich nutze Avira nun schon recht lange, 10 Jahre oder so. Ich kann bestätigen, dass er doch manchmal recht früh "nervt", aber ich kann nicht verstehen, wie das negativ sein kann. Manche User sind schnell mit den Fingern, da wird das Gehirn kurz überbrückt... Ich installier doch sone Software, damit ich *kein *Virus bekomme. Was hab ich davon, wenn er zu spät was meldet. Bei 99% der Fälle nimmt man das File auf die Whitelist und gut. Das Leben ist gar nicht so schwer an manchen Stellen.

Was mir hier fehlt, ist die Handhabung der Software selbst. Ich habe bei Chip gelesen, dass User Probleme haben, eine SW wie AVG überhaupt wieder vom System zu bekommen. Wie sieht es denn damit aus? Vor allem über die kostenlosen Scanner wäre diese Info interessant. Nach Erfahrungen mit Norton, welches einem ja unheimlich viel im System verdreht hat, ist dieser Aspekt nicht zu vernachlässigen.

Und bei kostenlosen ich sehe keinen Nachteil zu Scannern, die Geld kosten. Ich hab mit Viren seit Jahren keine Probleme mehr. Und dass man das System gleich neu macht, nur weil eine Datei infiziert ist, verstehe ich auch nicht. Außer, das hab ich wohl vergessen, machen viele User ja soooo wichtige Sachen mit ihrem Rechner..., schon klar.

Ich werde bei meinem jetzigen Scanner bleiben.


----------



## AlreadyDead (5. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



> Den wichtigsten und effektivsten Virenschutz kann man leider nicht installieren.
> Dessen Effektivität wird von der Wissenschaft in der Kenngröße IQ gemessen.



du redest von brain.exe? ...Ja, das mag sein, aber nem Kumpel von mir is was komisches passiert: Als er in seinem Stammforum (mit Adblock und noscript) unterwegs war, erschien plötzlich ein Pop-Up, welches er nicht "wegklicken" konnte. Der Rechner war danach nichtmehr zu gebrauchen. Er musste Windows neuinstallieren. Das Forum is legit und er benutzt es seit Jahren und auf einmal soetwas. Da hilft auch nachdenken nicht viel. Ich benutze zwar weiterhin lieber mein Hirn, aufgrund jahrelanger Überzeugung und Zufriedenheit, jedoch kann einem auch soetwas passieren.


----------



## Bruce112 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

die meisten offene türen  hält doch JAVA auf .


----------



## TempestX1 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Naja. Flash liegt da auch ganz vorne.


----------



## CiD (5. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Flash liegt da überhaupt ganz vorne!
Zur Zeit wird am meisten Schindluder über Webebanner/-einblendungen getrieben und die basieren doch meistens auf Flash.
Kenne kaum einen der Java für Werbebanner nutzt.


----------



## Bensta (5. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

ich hab gar keins


----------



## mephimephi (5. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Oh das Bitdefender so weit vorne ist, wusste ich garnicht.

Die Internet Security 2012 von Bitdefender, gab es damals als Promo auf Mydealz, mit einem Jahr Laufzeit gratis


----------



## Westcoast (5. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

bensta

ein virenprogramm sollte man da schon haben. 

bin mit avast sehr zufrieden, Microsoft Security Essentials hat bei chip schlechte bewertungen. wenn man downloaden möchte nur 41% daumen hoch.


----------



## 0815-TYP (5. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Bitdefender ist auf Platz 1...wieder mal. 
Ich habe schon diverse Security Suiten getestet und Bitdefender *2012* war bisher mit Abstand der größte Mist überhaupt.
Manche Funktionen dektivieren sich einfach selbst und nach fast jedem Scan findet er angeblich irgendwelche Bedrohungen,die er entweder erst gar nicht auf das System gelangen lassen sollte (also direkt blocken) oder aber oft gar keine Bedrohungen sind.

Ich nutze seit Jahren Kaspersky.
Damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme.

Wie Bitdefender da als Testsieger hervorgehen kann erschließt sich mir absolut nicht.


----------



## guidoevo (5. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Seit vier Jahren Kaspersky und es läuft ohne Probleme....

Das Bitdefender auf den ersten Platz ist kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## BUNDaner (5. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

GData!
sehr zuverlässig, aber etwas ressourcenlastig, zumindest im Netzwerk. 
Ich verstehe aber nicht, warum man hier bei Bedienbarkeit nur 4,5 Punkte vergibt.

Was mir in der Bildergalerie aufgefallen ist: ZoneAlarm, Platz 4: Facebook- und Zwitter-Button sind genau das, was ich in einer Antiviren-Software haben möchte


----------



## pc-jedi (5. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Es ist doch eigentlich völlig egal welche Antivirus-Software man nutzt, wenn der Nutzer auf jeden Button/Link klick auf dem "hier klicken" steht und somit das System infiziert. Der beste Antivirenschutz ist gesunder Menschenverstand (Woran sich so schnell kaum etwas ändern wird). Deshalb würde ich auch niemals Geld für solche Softwarelösungen ausgeben. Das Geld ist besser in eine kleinen "Blindungskurs" zur richtigen Umgang mit dem Computer investiert.


----------



## BaronSengir (6. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



Westcoast schrieb:


> bensta
> 
> ein virenprogramm sollte man da schon haben.
> 
> bin mit avast sehr zufrieden, Microsoft Security Essentials hat bei chip schlechte bewertungen. wenn man downloaden möchte nur 41% daumen hoch.


 
Chip empfielt auch antivir und avg ^^
Da ist nicht immer alles gold was glänzt oder andersrum.
Aber die schutzquote ist bei mse einfach geringer. Wenn man keinen Blödsinn macht aber ausreichend und schnell.


----------



## Perry (6. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



pc-jedi schrieb:


> Es ist doch eigentlich völlig egal welche Antivirus-Software man nutzt, wenn der Nutzer auf jeden Button/Link klick auf dem "hier klicken" steht und somit das System infiziert. Der beste Antivirenschutz ist gesunder Menschenverstand (Woran sich so schnell kaum etwas ändern wird). Deshalb würde ich auch niemals Geld für solche Softwarelösungen ausgeben. Das Geld ist besser in eine kleinen "Blindungskurs" zur richtigen Umgang mit dem Computer investiert.



Dein Statement halte ich für gefährlich, heutzutage kannst du dir ne menge Zeug einfangen ohne auf irgendetwas zu klicken, durch so genannte drive by downloads oder drive by infections, da ist es gerade zu fahrlässig auf eine Schutzsoftware zu verzichten, worin dann dabei das Problem ist 20€ -30€ im Jahr für ein Abo eines Antivirus dienstes auszugeben erschließt sich mir nicht, es gibt nunmal nicht alles umsonst und hinter guter Software steckt nunmal auch ne Menge Arbeit.


----------



## kmf (6. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



0815-TYP schrieb:


> Bitdefender ist auf Platz 1...wieder mal.
> Ich habe schon diverse Security Suiten getestet und Bitdefender war bisher mit Abstand der größte Mist überhaupt.
> Manche  Funktionen dektivieren sich einfach selbst und nach fast jedem Scan  findet er angeblich irgendwelche Bedrohungen,die er entweder erst gar  nicht auf das System gelangen lassen sollte (also direkt blocken) oder  aber oft gar keine Bedrohungen sind.
> 
> ...


 

Musst ne Menge Kohle haben, um diverse *aktuelle* Suiten vergleichen zu können.

Ich geh aber davon aus, dass sich dein Statment auf ältere Versionen bezieht. Dann aber wäre deine Behauptung bezogen auf den Bitdefender 2012 nichts anderes als Hirngespinste deinerseits.


----------



## 0815-TYP (6. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Nein es geht um Bitdefender 2012.
Der Autopilot und weitere Funktionen deaktivieren sich selbstständig.



> ...deine Behauptung bezogen auf den Bitdefender 2012 nichts anderes als Hirngespinste deinerseits.


 
Was Du Dir einbildest ist auch der Knüller,Erfahrungen anderer User als Hirngespinste abzutun ist schon verdammt arrogant.
Wenn Du einen Funken Ahnung hättest,wüßtest Du daß das bei Bitdefender 2012 oft Berichtet wird.
Aber Du machst es Dir auch verdammt einfach,einfach etwas als Hirngespinst abtun,ohne selbst irgendeine Art Argumente zu bringen.
Und meine Kohle lass mal meine Sache bleiben,ich gehe dafür arbeiten.

Und BD 2013 wird wohl auch wieder verbugter Schrott.



> Nie hatte ich so viele Probs mit einer Internet Security Suite wie mit dieser


 


> Hallo, ich habe dass gleiche Problem, die Zugriff-Scans lassen sich nicht einschalten. Deinstallation und Reparatur in allen Varianten, nichts half. *Äußerst fragwürdig für ein Programm, welches angeblich auf Platz 1* *liegt*.


 
Virenschutz Deaktiviert Sich Selber Und Lässt Sich Nicht Mehr Einschalten - Bitdefender Forum
(Nein,das ist nicht der einzige Fall,egal ob 2012 oder 2013,ich könnte Dir noch mehr davon aufzählen,nur habe ich den Eindruck,daß das bei Dir sowieso nichts bringt).

Aber das sind natürlich alles nur Hirngespinste. 
Nach so einem eingebildeten Spruch nimmt Dich doch sowieso keiner mehr Ernst.
(...er kommt nun bestimmt damit an,daß das nur eine Beta-Version war oder die User schuld sind )


----------



## constantinosand (6. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

ich sage

Internet Security Suites Software Review 2012 | Computer Security | Adware Spyware Removal - TopTenREVIEWS

zb alternierende nutzung zweier 30 tage demos


----------



## kmf (7. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



0815-TYP schrieb:


> Nein es geht um Bitdefender 2012.
> Der Autopilot und weitere Funktionen deaktivieren sich selbstständig.
> 
> 
> ...


Mir ist es zu blöd auf diesem Niveau mit dir das auszudiskutieren. Und Beibringung fragwürdiger Forenlinks machen deine Behauptungen auch nicht stichhaltiger. Wenn Links dann bitte welche wo das Serviceteam Stellung bezogen hat.


----------



## 0815-TYP (7. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



> Mir ist es zu blöd auf diesem Niveau mit dir das auszudiskutieren.


 
Mit Dir diskutieren will ich gar nicht.Das interesse an einer Diskussion bestand bisher nicht und wurde spätestens nach deinem letzten Post bis auf den Nullpunkt reduziert.
Du kommst hier her,behauptest daß das nur Hirngespinste sind,wahrscheinlich weil Du es einfach nur nicht wahr haben willst.Egal was der Grund ist,das ist einfach nur dreist.
Wenn *Du* mit Bitdefender *2012 *auf* deinem System *andere Erfahrungen gemacht hast,dann nehme ich das so hin.Aber die Erfahrungen anderer User die die selben Fehler melden pauschal als Hirngespinnste abzutun zeigt nur daß man bei Dir,selbst bei Interesse an einer Diskussion,auf verlorenem Posten kämpft.Deinem Nachbarn versuchst Du sicher auch einzureden,daß sein silberner PKW grün ist.

Dipl.Ing. Maschinenbau?
Nein bist Du nicht,das ist nur ein Hirngespinst.
Du bist Bäcker.

Du kommst hier einfach nur her und stellst alles in Frage,forderst einen Beleg nach dem anderen,ohne aber selbst irgendeine Art Argumente oder Beweise zu bringen um meine "Hirngespinste" und die der anderen User zu widerlegen.Gut daß Du nicht Anwalt geworden bist,auch deine unschuldigen Mandanten würden in den Knast wandern.

Noch ein paar Hirngespinste:
(...auch wenn es sinnlos ist)



> Zu GData Internet Security 2012 gewechselt, keine Probleme festgestellt. Zudem eine sehr gute Software.


http://www.digitalnow.eu/Bitdefender_und_die_unzaehligen_Probleme.html

Kummerliste BD 2012
http://forum.bitdefender.com/index.php?showtopic=31987



> Viele haben keine Probleme, aber auch viele haben welche, teilweise massive.
> Ich mag BitDefender sehr, aber seit Jahren kommen neue Versionen raus die dermassen verbugt sind das Betas anderer besser laufen.


 
http://www.secure-forum.de/support-...3-bitdefender-2013-final/index2.html#post8184

Das Niveau hast Du Dir übrigens selbst ausgesucht.
Du hast kein Niveau mitgebracht,dann solltest Du auch keines erwarten.


----------



## buxtehude (7. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

ich habe seit kurzem avast installiert und bin bislang zufrieden damit.

es scheint keine anwendung zu verhindern bzw. zu verlangsamen. eine kurze registrierung zur freischaltung der free version >30 tage war alles, was ich lediglich noch tun musste.


----------



## Festplatte (7. August 2012)

Ich habe Jahre lang Avira benutzt, das frisst aber so verdammt viel Leistung, sodass ich auf Avast! gestiegen bin. Als es mir letztens jedoch die Programmdateien von uPlay, L.A. Noire und sogar Steam gelöscht hat (  ), bin ich auf Microsoft Security Essentials umgestiegen!


----------



## constantinosand (8. August 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

ich dachte des microsoft zeug is schlecht ?!


----------



## 640kb (23. November 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Hat hier jemand Zonelarm längere Zeit in Benutzung?


----------



## MyArt (23. November 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



constantinosand schrieb:


> ich dachte des microsoft zeug is schlecht ?!


 
Ist zwar alt ABER grade in Verbindung mit Windows 8 soll es gar nicht mehr so schlecht dastehen.


----------



## pedi (23. November 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

ich möchts nicht nehmen wollen.
zu dem bitdefenderstreit weiter oben:
bei mir läuft bitti seit langem problemlos, man sollte nicht immer bei einer software den fehler suchen, und ein herstellerforum als beweis herzu nehmen, dass xy schlecht ist, ist ein witz.
wenns nämlich danach ginge, hätte kein mensch kaspersky, avast, avira, norton usw. installiert.
es liegt doch in der natur der des internet, dass nur die schreiben, die probleme haben, speziell in hersteller bezogenen hilfeforen, wobei zugegebenermasen das bitdefenderforum das am wenigsten sinnvolle von den o.g. herstellern ist.


----------



## 0815-TYP (14. August 2013)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

An die Bitdefender-Freaks,die meinen die Probleme lägen an den Usern,oder wären "Hirngespinste" 

C't 2013 Heft 17 S.55: "finger Weg" Von Bd Total Security - Bitdefender Forum

Ja,das ist auch wieder aus dem BD-Forum,dann kauft euch die CT und lest das Desaster.

So viel zu eurem tollen,ewigen Testsieger. 



> Wenn Links dann bitte welche wo das Serviceteam Stellung bezogen hat.


 
Ja wenn die Leute von BD mal eine Stellungnahme geben würden...
Die kommen wenn,nur mit wischiwaschigelaber wie:



> Unser Anliegen bei Bitdefender ist es, vor allem Sicherheit zu bieten. Zudem arbeiten wir kontinuierlich an der Optimierung unserer Produkte und wollen die User Experience stetig verbessern. Dabei beziehen wir natürlich unsere Kunden mit ein, nach deren Anforderungen und Wünschen wir unsere Produkte optimieren. So haben wir auch beim Rundum-Schutz Total Security neue Features integriert, mit dem Ziel, möglichst viele Sicherheitslücken zu schließen


.

Auf das eigentliche Thema geht man gar nicht konkret ein.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (14. August 2013)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Ich nutze mittlerweile nur noch eine Firewall, da Comodo Antivir NOD32 etc so penetrant nerven und sämtliche.... Nun ja..... "Notwendige" ( ) Software in Quarantäne schieben und nicht so einfach wieder herausrücken. 

Ist Kaspersky da derart toleranter?
Scheint ja jedem zweiten zu gefallen.


----------



## kero81 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Wäre auch mal Interessant zu wissen was man so auf einem Server ala Win Server 2012 nutzen kann und was da gut/schlecht abschneidet. Würde gerne wissen ob Titanium Maximum Security 2013 etwas taugt?! Kann mir da jemand (PCGH) etwas zu sagen?! Das wäre .


----------

